# The Jersey Devil Coaster



## FastTrax (Jun 15, 2021)

www.sixflags.com/greatadventure/attractions/jersey-devil-coaster

www.facebook.com/pg/sixflagsgreatadventure/post/?__nodl&ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0

www.twitter.com/search?q=%23JERSEYDEVIL&lang=en

www.instagram.com/p/B1vflDhjT3G/?hl=en

www.pinterest.com/pin/167125836163034549/

www.catcountry1073.com/six-flags-great-adventure-nj-announces-opening-day-for-crazy-jersey-devil-roller-coaster/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jersey_Devil_Coaster

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-rail_roller_coaster


----------

